# Broke down and bought Nikon 300mm f/4 AF-S



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I shoot HS sports mostly under stadium light with 70-200 f/2.8 prime on D90, but I missed the 300mm range from my sold 70-300 f/4.5-5.6 VR AF-S. So, I bought a new gray market 300mm lens from Henry's in Canada in eBay last night. Tell me I made the right decision.  The other option was the 300mm f/2.8 VR AF-S for around $6000, no way with my budget.


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Have fun with it. Now you'll really be able to get those tight shots of pimple infested HS'ers playing soccer and whatnot! 

What lens is your 70-200mm? The ones i looked at all felt chintzy and cheap.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

bkmk5 said:


> Have fun with it. Now you'll really be able to get those tight shots of pimple infested HS'ers playing soccer and whatnot!
> 
> What lens is your 70-200mm? The ones i looked at all felt chintzy and cheap.


Isn't there only one I, now, a new one came out II. You must have been thinking 70-300mm. There are three versions, around $150, $300, and $500. None of them is prime lens. The 70-200 f/2.8 is the prime lens most journalists and sports photographers carry. It's is solid and weather proof. I got rid of my 70-300mm and substituted it with the 300mm f/4 (prime), which can use Nikon 1.3, 1.7 and 2.0 teleconverters and not loose too much sharpness, at the expense of smaller apertures (higher f stops).

As for the zits, yea, I need Picasa to remove those blemishes.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

It's a good lens, I have had one for years. I haven't used it since buying a used 300/2.8 AF-S II a year ago. FWIW you might look into buying a TC14E teleconverter to use both with this lens and your 70-200. It works well with these lenses, is not terribly expensive, and will give you a bit more flexibility.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

Enjoy your new lens. I am still on the fence regarding this lens because I prefer zooms. I am waiting for Nikon to make a 80-400 AF-S lens.

Regards...JL


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Cliff said:


> It's a good lens, I have had one for years. I haven't used it since buying a used 300/2.8 AF-S II a year ago. FWIW you might look into buying a TC14E teleconverter to use both with this lens and your 70-200. It works well with these lenses, is not terribly expensive, and will give you a bit more flexibility.


It's on my mine. But, the teleconverter doesn't work too well with the 70-200 f/2.8 VR. Something about hunting when focusing on a zoom lens. I can' allow that for soccer actions. I found good reviews using it on the fixed tele lens. I can pick up a slightly used TC-14EII, 17 or 20 for $260-$280, recent Craigslist. Teleconverters have limited demand because most amateurs don't use prime lens, so the price drop like rocks.

The Nikon 300mm f/2.8 VR II $5,900, came out in January 2010. Per Ken Rockwell...
The 300mm f/2.8 is the normal lens of professional sports and paparazzi shooters. It is also one of the most popular portrait and fashion lenses, used to get great facial modeling and completely throw any background out of focus.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

SRFast said:


> Enjoy your new lens. I am still on the fence regarding this lens because I prefer zooms. I am waiting for Nikon to make a 80-400 AF-S lens.
> 
> Regards...JL


They do make one, around $1448, but the 70-300 f/4.5-5.6 AF-S VR is a better buy at around $500.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> It's on my mine. But, the teleconverter doesn't work too well with the 70-200 f/2.8 VR. Something about hunting when focusing on a zoom lens. I can' allow that for soccer actions. I found good reviews using it on the fixed tele lens. I can pick up a slightly used TC-14EII, 17 or 20 for $260-$280, recent Craigslist. Teleconverters have limited demand because most amateurs don't use prime lens, so the price drop like rocks.
> 
> The Nikon 300mm f/2.8 VR II $5,900, came out in January 2010.


My budget doesn't allow for new exotic glass. Well cared for used glass is fine by me. I regularly use my TC14E with my 80-200 AF-S (shooting motorsports, most of the time) and it works well. Most accounts say it works equally well with the 70-200.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Cliff said:


> My budget doesn't allow for new exotic glass. Well cared for used glass is fine by me. I regularly use my TC14E with my 80-200 AF-S (shooting motorsports, most of the time) and it works well. Most accounts say it works equally well with the 70-200.


I'm sure I'll buy one if I find the price is right.

The TC-14E and TC-14E II are identical except for the name and trim. Both work with both AF-I and AF-S lenses.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

Dave 330i said:


> They do make one, around $1448, but the 70-300 f/4.5-5.6 AF-S VR is a better buy at around $500.


Nikon makes a 80-400 VR AF, but no* AF-S *version. I need the the faster AF that AF-S offers for shooting sports. I already own the 70-300 VR AF-S, but would like more reach.

Regards...JL


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

SRFast said:


> Nikon makes a 80-400 VR AF, but no* AF-S *version. I need the the faster AF that AF-S offers for shooting sports. I already own the 70-300 VR AF-S, but would like more reach.
> 
> Regards...JL


Do you think for the extra 100mm, that's an awful high price to pay, and it's still a 5.6 at 400mm? I sold the 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 VR AF-S because I couldn't shoot sports under stadium light. Instead, I got the 70-200 f/2.8 and the 300mm f/4. If you want to shoot at 400mm under stadium lights, you have to pay big $$$$$$$$$, and have strong arms to carry the load.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> I'm sure I'll buy one if I find the price is right.
> 
> The TC-14E and TC-14E II are identical except for the name and trim. Both work with both AF-I and AF-S lenses.


Not quite identical but close, which is why I don't bother adding the II when I talk about it. I have the earlier version that I bought used on Ebay from someone who turned out to be a member of this site. I also have a TC20E II to use with the 300/2.8, and I will add the TC17E to my bag at some point.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

shooting soccer at night is really tough, even with the 70-200 f/2.8


----------

